# what do i need to know



## vdubkilla609 (Feb 20, 2011)

i have a mk6 gti, i have intake, exhaust and stage 2, and soon to be fmic. i am thinking about getting a water/meth kit but i really dont know to much about it, would someone be able to give me some info about how it will effect my car and if i will have to get my car tuned again, and also how would i tune my water/meth kit


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

google. people have been doing it for years, or search through here or in your respective engine forums. TONS of info.


----------

